# Fireplaces in Mexico / What and what not to bring to Mexico



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

People keep asking about what to bring and what to buy. If you can buy it here, even if it costs a little less, buy it here. This leaves more room for the things that you can't find at all here like a ..... 

Fireplace Kit. You know, the metal cradle for the wood, poker, broom and pan. Have not seen one anywhere, my son in law told me I could "Stop looking". 

A really good flashlight like a Pelican.

A Yagi antenna for cell phone reception.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Zorro2017 said:


> People keep asking about what to bring and what to buy. If you can buy it here, even if it costs a little less, buy it here. This leaves more room for the things that you can't find at all here like a .....
> 
> Fireplace Kit. You know, the metal cradle for the wood, poker, broom and pan. Have not seen one anywhere, my son in law told me I could "Stop looking".


Perhaps there are no fireplace kits for sale in Mexico because fireplaces are not that common.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> Perhaps there are no fireplace kits for sale in Mexico because fireplaces are not that common.


Not in CDMX but out here in the boonies a lot of people use wood to cook, heat water and the house. I will bring two of these kits back so I can stop vacuuming up the ashes and have a real poker.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Zorro2017 said:


> Not in CDMX but out here in the boonies a lot of people use wood to cook, heat water and the house. I will bring two of these kits back so I can stop vacuuming up the ashes and have a real poker.


So how do your neighbors with fireplaces manage to keep the ashes under control without the help of fireplace kits? Perhaps you could follow their example.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Fireplace grate, screen and tools? Easy! Asked my neighborhood ironworker to make them & he created the most utilitarian, yet artistically beautiful set we have ever had. Far superior to what you could buy off the shelf in the USA, and at a fraction of the cost. We gave him a simple sketch, he measured the fireplace and had it all done in a few days. 
¡Viva Mexico!


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> So how do your neighbors with fireplaces manage to keep the ashes under control without the help of fireplace kits? Perhaps you could follow their example.


My neighbors pull their water up by hand, their stove is outside under the eave of the roof. Some blocks with a pan on top. I get by using two pieces of wood but will get the cradle. This was around Christmas.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

RVGRINGO said:


> Fireplace grate, screen and tools? Easy! Asked my neighborhood ironworker to make them & he created the most utilitarian, yet artistically beautiful set we have ever had. Far superior to what you could buy off the shelf in the USA, and at a fraction of the cost. We gave him a simple sketch, he measured the fireplace and had it all done in a few days.
> ¡Viva Mexico!


I will do that, my wife made our metal man mad but he should be over it by now.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

This is a home we looked at in Fortin de los Flores. Are there any comments on the unique design of this distinctive fireplace? They certainly didn't follow the herd on this one.


----------



## Rammstein (Jun 18, 2016)

Zorro2017 said:


> My neighbors pull their water up by hand, their stove is outside under the eave of the roof. Some blocks with a pan on top. I get by using two pieces of wood but will get the cradle. This was around Christmas.


Wow!!! You sure live a whole lot better than all my neighbors, myself included. Just an observation.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

I'd like to again ask for opinions on this particular fireplace design, what do you think as far as the local construction goes?


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Rammstein said:


> Wow!!! You sure live a whole lot better than all my neighbors, myself included. Just an observation.


It's just a fireplace, but we like it.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That fireplace looks like it was designed to really heat the room, with all of its walls inside the building. The wood storage space below is a neat idea, as is having the hearth at a more convenient height. Other than that, it is just a bit ugly and sure eats up space.


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

Zorro2017 said:


> Fireplace Kit. You know, the metal cradle for the wood, poker, broom and pan. Have not seen one anywhere, my son in law told me I could "Stop looking".
> 
> A really good flashlight like a Pelican.
> 
> A Yagi antenna for cell phone reception.


All of these are listed on both Mercado Libre, Mexico and on Amazon, Mexico


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

mattoleriver said:


> All of these are listed on both Mercado Libre, Mexico and on Amazon, Mexico


Don't you get taxed on all imports? The last time I looked you had to order more than $68.00 to get"free shipping". I once ordered some items delivered by DHL and was stunned at the amount of tax had to pay.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

RVGRINGO said:


> That fireplace looks like it was designed to really heat the room, with all of its walls inside the building. The wood storage space below is a neat idea, as is having the hearth at a more convenient height. Other than that, it is just a bit ugly and sure eats up space.


Heat the room indeed but there is another very unique feature about this particular fireplace. I pointed it out to the owner. Does anyone else see it?


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

I don't know how they do it in Mexico, but in New England chimneys go through the roof. (That's sort of the point!) Could just be an optical illusion--I can't say for sure from the photo, but this one appears to end just below the ceilng. Does it vent to something built into the wall? 

ETA: Now that I look at it more closely, it appears unfinished at the sides also--next to the wall towards the top.

.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

They don´t need fireplace screens in Mexico. Nobody has a carpeted floor in front of their fireplace. They have tiles which won´t burn. The póker can be bought at a large hardware store that has everything. Large log graspers might be hard to find. There is a saying: If you can´t find it in Mexico City it doesn´t exist. Then there is always MercadoLibre.mx.com.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

AlanMexicali said:


> They don´t need fireplace screens in Mexico. Nobody has a carpeted floor in front of their fireplace. They have tiles which won´t burn. The póker can be bought at a large hardware store that has everything. Large log graspers might be hard to find. There is a saying: If you can´t find it in Mexico City it doesn´t exist. Then there is always MercadoLibre.mx.com.


We definitely live in two different Mexico's - which shouldn't be all that surprising. Living in Texas and living in Florida are different worlds. 

We have two fireplaces - each has a very very heavy metal screen. It literally takes two of us to move it. The previous owner actually had a cat which died - stuck in the chimney. The other day - one of the effects of the earthquake was to toss one of those screens across the room. 

I have used MercadoLibre to great success.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

horseshoe846 said:


> We definitely live in two different Mexico's - which shouldn't be all that surprising. Living in Texas and living in Florida are different worlds.
> 
> We have two fireplaces - each has a very very heavy metal screen. It literally takes two of us to move it. The previous owner actually had a cat which died - stuck in the chimney. The other day - one of the effects of the earthquake was to toss one of those screens across the room.
> 
> I have used MercadoLibre to great success.


I feel it is definately me living in Mexico for 11 years, owning houses for 35 years in Mexico and being invovled with Mexicans for over 38 years and not any specific location that makes us seeing Mexico as a whole differently. You might have not seen enough yet to differentiate between the subtle goings on that Mexico has compared to foreign living. All in all it is up to each person to asimilate here as best as they can to appreciate Mexico for what it is now and even for what it was back decades ago.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

AlanMexicali said:


> I feel it is definately me living in Mexico for 11 years, owning houses for 35 years in Mexico and being invovled with Mexicans for over 38 years and not any specific location that makes us seeing Mexico as a whole differently. You might have not seen enough yet to differentiate between the subtle goings on that Mexico has compared to foreign living. All in all it is up to each person to asimilate here as best as they can to appreciate Mexico for what it is now and even for what it was back decades ago.


So is there really much difference between 11 years and 5 years when you come down to it ? Did you crash though some sort of reality wall ? 

I'm sorry - I do not understand your last point.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

We may need another thread name change - this has become the "Fireplaces in Mexico" thread!  

Hopefully we can veer away from the "I know Mexico better than you" sub-thread. While I agree with Alan that the longer one spends in Mexico (or any country and culture) and the more one interacts with Mexicans (or locals from any region) on an up-close-and-personal level, the more appreciation you'll have for subtleties of that culture/ country. Being fluent in Spanish also helps. 

That being said, I also agree when Horseshoe speaks of living in "2 different Mexicos". I'd venture that on many levels there are more than 2 - given how large and culturally diverse Mexico is, there are regional differences. There are also socioeconomic differences, so the Mexico of someone living in a _barrio popular_ may seem very different from the Mexico of someone living in an upscale gated community, the experience in a large city will be different from someone in a rural area, etc.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

RVGRINGO said:


> Fireplace grate, screen and tools? Easy! Asked my neighborhood ironworker to make them & he created the most utilitarian, yet artistically beautiful set we have ever had. Far superior to what you could buy off the shelf in the USA, and at a fraction of the cost. We gave him a simple sketch, he measured the fireplace and had it all done in a few days.
> ¡Viva Mexico!


I was going to suggest an herrero  

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ojosazules11 said:


> We may need another thread name change - this has become the "Fireplaces in Mexico" thread!


Your suggestion is my command!


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Your suggestion is my command!


Ooohh! Such power! Hmm, what should I suggest next? Mwaahahahaha...


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Zorro2017 said:


> I will do that, my wife made our metal man mad but he should be over it by now.


ROTFLOL. Seems to me that somebody needs to break out a bottle of rum and make amends.
The herrero Is an important person in the life is homeowner...

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Zorro2017 said:


> I'd like to again ask for opinions on this particular fireplace design, what do you think as far as the local construction goes?


I think it reminds me of the clay fireplaces that they make. You see a lot in Tlayacapan for sale. I don't remember the Mexican name. Blue eyes will remember. 

I see that fireplace as one built out of brick instead of clay. It's not part of the house, rather built in the house.

Take a look at the clay ones.

Also it doesn't have a flue.


Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Zorro2017 said:


> Heat the room indeed but there is another very unique feature about this particular fireplace. I pointed it out to the owner. Does anyone else see it?


It seems like the chimney is missing, it is an "L"???

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

There's always that one that has to think he knows more than the others, likes to say it and wants to argue....

Turtle saw it first, there is no chimney! I am the type of guy who sticks his head in there and looks up. I told the guy, "There is no chimney."

He said, "It isn't finished yet."

That fireplace was 10 years old, it was finished. It does get cool here in the mountains but usually the chimney and fireplace are built in, not added on. I can imagine the smoke in the house at night, maybe it cuts down on mosquitoes. I have screen on top of ours for mosquitoes now (any bug that flies is a mosquito according to my wife and must be killed) but when we start using it again this fall I'll make a screen for the front just for bugs that can be removed easily.

Now moving along, if you don't have a physical address like us living out in the middle of nowhere, no numbers on the house or name on the street, how do you use Amazon or Marcado Libre? I have no delivery address.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Have it delivered at the store /restaurant in town?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

ElPocho said:


> Have it delivered at the store /restaurant in town?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


I don't really know anyone on that level. When we order from the US I have my daughter ship it via Fedex to the Fedex store here in town but when you order from Amazon you don't know how they will send it, UPS, DHL, etc.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Zorro2017 said:


> I don't really know anyone on that level. When we order from the US I have my daughter ship it via Fedex to the Fedex store here in town but when you order from Amazon you don't know how they will send it, UPS, DHL, etc.


Hmm, no street name, no number, no friends. Amazon has pickup locations in the States, they probably have that in Mexico too.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

ElPocho said:


> Hmm, no street name, no number, no friends. Amazon has pickup locations in the States, they probably have that in Mexico too.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Amazon.mx does after the option of having the package sent to a pick-up location. I use Amazon.mx to send gifts to my grandkids in Puebla. It's easier for their parents to go pick up the package at the designated location rather than making sure they are home to receive the delivery.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

ojosazules11 said:


> Amazon.mx does after the option of having the package sent to a pick-up location. I use Amazon.mx to send gifts to my grandkids in Puebla. It's easier for their parents to go pick up the package at the designated location rather than making sure they are home to receive the delivery.


How do you find out the locations?


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Zorro2017 said:


> How do you find out the locations?


When I placed my order they showed up under shipping options. I had to indicate the general location and the website provided a list of locations. Since this is in Puebla city, there were several options. I asked my stepson which would be most convenient and then had the items sent there.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

I am a member of Amazon in the US, is Amazon Mexico different? A different account totally?


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Zorro2017 said:


> I am a member of Amazon in the US, is Amazon Mexico different? A different account totally?


I log into Amazon.mx and Amazon.com (U.S. website) with my Amazon.ca (Canada) credentials.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

ojosazules11 said:


> Hopefully we can veer away from the "I know Mexico better than you" sub-thread.


You do know that some of the posters here actually do know more about everything than everyone else. If you doubt that, just ask them. They'll set you straight.




Zorro2017 said:


> People keep asking about what to bring and what to buy. If you can buy it here, even if it costs a little more, buy it here. This leaves more room for the things that you can't find at all here like a .....
> .


I was looking forward to coming back and seeing more items listed. Then y'all went all fireplaces and shipping. Oh well.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

UrbanMan said:


> You do know that some of the posters here actually do know more about everything than everyone else. If you doubt that, just ask them. They'll set you straight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't even have to ask them, just make a statement.

Short of Amazon shipping to a drop off location, you will not find many *printer cartridges*, even Office Max only carries a very limited variety. We went to Walmart, Office Max, Sam's Club and of course Chedraui looking for our particular cartridge with no luck.

*Wind chimes, hummingbird feeders* and other lawn things that abound in American Walmarts. The hummingbirds are about to begin their migration to Mexico.

A bird bath, haven't seen a one so I made one but it is ignored during the rainy season, maybe this fall.

Scale model sailing ships, I love to build them but other than yarn, crafts do not seem to be important in our area.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

UrbanMan said:


> You do know that some of the posters here actually do know more about everything than everyone else. If you doubt that, just ask them. They'll set you straight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too, a list would be great, since I'm heading down there. A list of items will be helpful. I guess we can start another thread. I might do that once I'm on a computer.
I kind of like the fact that the thread drifts, always something to learn

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Garden items like I mentioned may not be important to some but our yard is a big part of our life. Rooting hormones are not available here if you want to clone plants.

Bootleg movie CDs are sold everywhere so you don't need to bring a lot of movies. I brought a Western Digital Passport with hundreds of movies a friend loaded for me.

You will be amazed at what you can't find but nothing that you can't live without.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Zorro2017 said:


> How do you find out the locations?


I thought you were asking another puzzle type question, like the fireplace.  I was expecting an answer from you.

I did it for my son a few weeks ago, you have to select/add a new shipping address.

In the USA they partnered with 7-11, they also pickup returns at 7-11. They have something called Amazon Locker. 
Hope this helps

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lefthanded Gordie (Aug 15, 2017)

Zorro2017 said:


> Garden items like I mentioned may not be important to some but our yard is a big part of our life. Rooting hormones are not available here if you want to clone plants.
> 
> Bootleg movie CDs are sold everywhere so you don't need to bring a lot of movies. I brought a Western Digital Passport with hundreds of movies a friend loaded for me.
> 
> You will be amazed at what you can't find but nothing that you can't live without.


"You can't always get what you want. But if you try sometime, you'll get what you need."

https://hogar.mercadolibre.com.mx/jardin-y-exterior/jardineria/hormonas-enraizantes

https://www.oasisfloral.mx/producto...MI1d-w9Ku-1gIVhIuzCh2Gdgi9EAYYASABEgIW_PD_BwE


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Lefthanded Gordie said:


> "You can't always get what you want. But if you try sometime, you'll get what you need."
> 
> https://hogar.mercadolibre.com.mx/jardin-y-exterior/jardineria/hormonas-enraizantes
> 
> https://www.oasisfloral.mx/producto...MI1d-w9Ku-1gIVhIuzCh2Gdgi9EAYYASABEgIW_PD_BwE


Oh I can find it, just have that pesky delivery problem not having an address. Also, isn't Marcado Libre like Ebay in that you are buying from individuals? Wonder what the procedure is if you don't receive your merchandise or want a refund?


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Ok I'm going use my phone and dreaded spell checker....
I'm not wearing readers either

IMHO it's about 
1-cost 
2-sentimental value
3-availability in Mexico 
4-serviceability
5-transportation 
6-aduanas

I'm thinking of taking,
-Desktop computer, without monitor, I'll buy the monitor there
-tools for auto maintenance, Zorro made me realize that I might have to wrench it
-small Bluetooth speaker, no need for HiFi stereo speakers etc
-fishing tackle and rods
-camping gear, propane stove, hatchet, K-Bar
-mini Kamado, automatic temperature controller
-empty 5 gallon gas and water containers
-books with iPad and tablets mixed in box
-backup car charger/ starter, jumper cables, tire repair kit
-down sleeping bag and comforter
-my Japanese chef knives and water stones

To be continued. . Got to go






Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lefthanded Gordie (Aug 15, 2017)

Zorro2017 said:


> Oh I can find it, just have that pesky delivery problem not having an address. Also, isn't Marcado Libre like Ebay in that you are buying from individuals? Wonder what the procedure is if you don't receive your merchandise or want a refund?


Oh sorry. I believe you said it wasn't available. 

Why don't you check out Mercadolibre for the info you seek? Personally I haven't had a problem.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Lefthanded Gordie said:


> Oh sorry. I believe you said it wasn't available.
> 
> Why don't you check out Mercadolibre for the info you seek? Personally I haven't had a problem.


I have made 5 purchases on MercadoLibre. One guy sold me a new charger for my laptop and it was DOA. He returned my money and I threw it away. I've purchased a VOIP phone set, a replacement Philips lock for our front gate, a Cisco router and a Telmex router. It is actually a more pleasant experience than ebay in that it is immediate - no bidding etc. And like ebay - the sellers have a reputation which is maintained. Often shipping is free within Mexico.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

ojosazules11 said:


> We may need another thread name change - this has become the "Fireplaces in Mexico" thread!
> 
> Hopefully we can veer away from the "I know Mexico better than you" sub-thread. While I agree with Alan that the longer one spends in Mexico (or any country and culture) and the more one interacts with Mexicans (or locals from any region) on an up-close-and-personal level, the more appreciation you'll have for subtleties of that culture/ country. Being fluent in Spanish also helps.
> 
> That being said, I also agree when Horseshoe speaks of living in "2 different Mexicos". I'd venture that on many levels there are more than 2 - given how large and culturally diverse Mexico is, there are regional differences. There are also socioeconomic differences, so the Mexico of someone living in a _barrio popular_ may seem very different from the Mexico of someone living in an upscale gated community, the experience in a large city will be different from someone in a rural area, etc.


The social economical factor is huge, people living in the same código postal (ZIP code) could be worlds​ apart....
You can't peg Mexico in a one category fits all. That's for sure.
The best description IMHO would be "surrealistic"
So to survive you need an open mind. Or, find a bubble and try to bring you "normalcy" to Mexico. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lefthanded Gordie (Aug 15, 2017)

horseshoe846 said:


> I have made 5 purchases on MercadoLibre. One guy sold me a new charger for my laptop and it was DOA. He returned my money and I threw it away. I've purchased a VOIP phone set, a replacement Philips lock for our front gate, a Cisco router and a Telmex router. It is actually a more pleasant experience than ebay in that it is immediate - no bidding etc. And like ebay - the sellers have a reputation which is maintained. Often shipping is free within Mexico.


If you have used the service then guess I don't get why you asked what the procedure was.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

ElPocho said:


> Ok I'm going use my phone and dreaded spell checker....
> I'm not wearing readers either
> 
> IMHO it's about
> ...


Where was it you are moving to and how were you getting here ?

- I wouldn't bother with plastic containers - readily available here.
- I have found that computer equip. comes in duty free and fast - particularly if purchased in the LA area and they ship it via air. 
- We have tablets/kindle and subscribe to kindle unlimited.
- We have two Autozones in our town.
- We also have a Sears, Home Depot, Sam's, Walmart, Costco.

Things I would add to your list :

- a couple Roku devices. 
- maybe an Amazon fire device.
- a couple Netgear knighthawk routers burned with Tomato so you can run a VPN client.
- a magic jack device.
- and if you have size 13 feet (like me) two or three extra pairs of shoes/sneakers/sandals.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Lefthanded Gordie said:


> If you have used the service then guess I don't get why you asked what the procedure was.


huh ?


----------



## Lefthanded Gordie (Aug 15, 2017)

horseshoe846 said:


> huh ?


Since you have previously purchased products via mercadolibre I would assume you would have researched their policies on the question you posted earlier about not receiving your purchase. You seem like a meticulous fellow.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Lefthanded Gordie said:


> Since you have previously purchased products via mercadolibre I would assume you would have researched their policies on the question you posted earlier about not receiving your purchase. You seem like a meticulous fellow.


Friend - you have me confused with someone else. Sorry.


----------



## Lefthanded Gordie (Aug 15, 2017)

horseshoe846 said:


> Friend - you have me confused with someone else. Sorry.


Yes, that is exactly what I've done. My apology.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

horseshoe846 said:


> Where was it you are moving to and how were you getting here ?
> 
> - I wouldn't bother with plastic containers - readily available here.
> - I have found that computer equip. comes in duty free and fast - particularly if purchased in the LA area and they ship it via air.
> ...


Thanks! I hadn't gotten to the electronics I was going to take

I have a 8 " Kindle fire. I installed Tomato on a Netgear router about 6 years ago but should get a newer router.
I might not stream. Maybe I can even set up a computer here and VPN into it. That should give me a US IP, provided I get bandwidth. I used to do IT, and just got a Cisco CCNA. I like tech, it out food on my table , 

I'm not sure I'll land in a place with good bandwidth, I've got three Rokus at home. I'll take one, r are the low end type.

I'm also taking a couple of Raspberry PIs, several Arduinos, resistors, connectors sensors etc. That's to play around if I get bored.

I'll load a HAD with MP3, and also take an old iPhone and a dock with speakers. 

I'm thinking of getting a video server and connect hard drives. Problem is that my friend is giving me a huge library of TV shows and Movies in Blueray format.

I'll buy a TV in Mexico. 

I'm thinking of the coast near Merida, maybe for a year or two. 

I'd like to take my Kamado cooker, my brother has a buddy who works for a rich family and he brings Mexican hay up to LA for the family's horses. The trailer goes back empty, my brother has gotten motorcycles taken to CDMX. I'm not sure that is worth it to drive down to LA to hope I can get that to CDMX.

They do cost $2,000 USD in Mexico.
Or have someone make me one in Tlayacapan, could be a business. 

Got to go soccer game is starting.


Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

> Wind chimes, hummingbird feeders and other lawn things that abound in American Walmarts.


You can't find wind chimes in Mexico?

We have a birder lady friend who either makes or sells hummingbird feeders. Or has sold them.

Incidentally, Tzintzuntzan, the _municipio_ (county) in which we live, means "Place of hummingbirds".


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Anonimo said:


> You can't find wind chimes in Mexico?
> 
> We have a birder lady friend who either makes or sells hummingbird feeders. Or has sold them.
> 
> Incidentally, Tzintzuntzan, the _municipio_ (county) in which we live, means "Place of hummingbirds".


I agree. Things we can not find in Mexico : sudafed, and weed & feed for the lawn.


----------



## Lefthanded Gordie (Aug 15, 2017)

horseshoe846 said:


> I agree. Things we can not find in Mexico : sudafed, and weed & feed for the lawn.


You can thank the meth heads for the absence of sudafed. Pseudoephedrine is illegal here. It is illegal to bring it into the country.


----------



## josekoko (May 25, 2017)

Love people who don't follow the herd. Nice pic. Are you really in the Misty Mountains? It sounds very 'Lord of the Rings'!


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

We are indeed in the Misty Mountains but more Led Zepplin.

Rolling papers, unless you are in a tourist town.

NiQuill, I can buy tequila in the 7-11 but heaven forbid a night time, coughing, sniffling, sneezing so you can breathe medicine that has alcohol in it. You can buy a tablet but it's just not the same.

Yeast.

Magnetic "Hide a key" device for your car.

Beretta 92F

Good, slim fillet knife.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

If you are doing the 92f you would also want a 4 stage reloader with 9 mm dies

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

ElPocho said:


> I'm thinking of taking,
> -Desktop computer, without monitor, I'll buy the monitor there
> -tools for auto maintenance, Zorro made me realize that I might have to wrench it
> -small Bluetooth speaker, no need for HiFi stereo speakers etc
> ...


My list
- 2 Laptops (one I bought a week ago, one purchased 2013, both work well)
- 1 Kindle Fire
- Main mobile phone and back up mobile phone (same model, sim card works in both)
- 2 Digital Cameras
- Various computer cables
- Assorted clothing, hats and shoes (much pared-down)
- Inventory of disposable contact lens'
- Tools (medium-sized collection)
- A very small number of "out of the ordinary" kitchen things
- One desktop lamp
- Steering Wheel Club


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

UrbanMan said:


> My list
> - 2 Laptops (one I bought a week ago, one purchased 2013, both work well)
> - 1 Kindle Fire
> - Main mobile phone and back up mobile phone (same model, sim card works in both)
> ...


Are your phones unlocked? You will want to put Mexican sims in them.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Small electronic plugs a such as an RCA plug can't readily be found here. 

Also if you wall mount your television the plugs for things such as a DVD player or a ROKU stick will not fit as the wall is too close to the back of the TV. They make 90 degree plug adapters to alleviate this problem but you won't find them at any Radio Shack here. You can see these below.

https://www.google.com.mx/search?q=...2V1cDWAhVB5yYKHSDdAPoQsAQIJQ&biw=1366&bih=638


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

TundraGreen said:


> Are your phones unlocked? You will want to put Mexican sims in them.


They are both unlocked. It's Tmobile in the USA. But as of this moment, my plan is to preserve them for my USA number.

I was thinking of buying a cheap prepaid phone in MX for my in-Mexico calls and texting. I do expect to need one rather quickly upon arrival, to support my search for rental housing (I am in a hotel to begin with). The phone itself can cost up to US$50, I don't have an issue with spending this amount. I don't need data capability, just calls and texts. Recommendations welcome.

Edit: Since I am still in the USA, I can buy another unlocked phone, if that would be best.

.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

A prepaid sim card from Moviestar or one of the other large carriers may be your answer.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

UrbanMan said:


> They are both unlocked. It's Tmobile in the USA. But as of this moment, my plan is to preserve them for my USA number.
> 
> I was thinking of buying a cheap prepaid phone in MX for my in-Mexico calls and texting. I do expect to need one rather quickly upon arrival, to support my search for rental housing (I am in a hotel to begin with). The phone itself can cost up to US$50, I don't have an issue with spending this amount. I don't need data capability, just calls and texts. Recommendations welcome.
> 
> ...


I'd recommend Google's phone service. Project Fi, they use T-MOBILE, Sprint and another cellular. In addition the phone will automatically use Wifi, if there is an open network it will use that an encrypt the traffic. You can port your number, that number also will work with Google Hangouts, so your phone will ring on you computer.

There is no surcharge for using data around the world same rate as USA.
You can get extra data cards for free and out then in unlocked devices.

Only problem is you need a phone made by Google, namely a Pixel or Nexus....

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

ElPocho said:


> I'd recommend Google's phone service. Project Fi, they use T-MOBILE, Sprint and another cellular. In addition the phone will automatically use Wifi, if there is an open network it will use that an encrypt the traffic. You can port your number, that number also will work with Google Hangouts, so your phone will ring on you computer.
> 
> There is no surcharge for using data around the world same rate as USA.
> You can get extra data cards for free and out then in unlocked devices.
> ...


Oh, phone service is a flat $20 a month, data is $10 a GB

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> Are your phones unlocked? You will want to put Mexican sims in them.


I have Google SIMs they work anywhere in the world, for 10 a gb.
If I use 1.7 gb Google only charges $17. 
I will get a cheap throwaway for phone service if I need one. Or use one of my older phones, they are all unlocked.



Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

ElPocho said:


> I'd recommend Google's phone service. Project Fi, they use T-MOBILE, Sprint and another cellular. In addition the phone will automatically use Wifi, if there is an open network it will use that an encrypt the traffic. You can port your number, that number also will work with Google Hangouts, so your phone will ring on you computer.
> 
> There is no surcharge for using data around the world same rate as USA.
> You can get extra data cards for free and out then in unlocked devices.
> ...


Calls/texts to and from my USA phone will be regular but of very small volume. I am good with my current Tmobile arrangement for my USA number.

I will I imagine want a Mexico phone and phone number, for my in-Mexico life. In the USA, its super easy and cheap to buy and set up a prepaid phone. 

What is the story in Mexico (assuming I want to buy the phone as well as the service)?


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

UrbanMan said:


> My list
> - 2 Laptops (one I bought a week ago, one purchased 2013, both work well)
> - 1 Kindle Fire
> - Main mobile phone and back up mobile phone (same model, sim card works in both)
> ...


I like steering wheel club.
We could probably start an "out of the ordinary" kitchen thread later. I like the category and how you worded it. 

Desktop lamps, I like the new LED 5 volt (usb) desktop lamps they have some that clip to the side of the bed. I'm taking two.

USB 4 port chargers and wireless charger for phone.

Good quality surge protectors that I currently own. If you don't own, then buy in Mexico.

I have a quality 100 foot extension cord that I own. I think I'll take on my second trip.







Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

UrbanMan, where are you going? 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

UrbanMan said:


> They are both unlocked. It's Tmobile in the USA. But as of this moment, my plan is to preserve them for my USA number.
> 
> I was thinking of buying a cheap prepaid phone in MX for my in-Mexico calls and texting. I do expect to need one rather quickly upon arrival, to support my search for rental housing (I am in a hotel to begin with). The phone itself can cost up to US$50, I don't have an issue with spending this amount. I don't need data capability, just calls and texts. Recommendations welcome.
> 
> ...


I have just one phone now. I have two Mexican SIMs, a German SIM, and a Guatemalan SIM. One of the Mexican SIMs gives me unlimited calls and data in Mexico, the US and Canada. The other Mexican SIM works in some small towns where the primary one does not. The other SIMs I got while visiting those countries. I also have a US T-Mobile SIM, but I no longer use it. In general, I just swap SIMs when I move around.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks TG. I just ordered a new unlocked GSM phone, under US$30 here in the USA (model is nothing special, just basic 3G/4G phone with a crude camera). Seemed better to do now, rather than messing around after my arrival in MX.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Where are you?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

UrbanMan said:


> Calls/texts to and from my USA phone will be regular but of very small volume. I am good with my current Tmobile arrangement for my USA number.
> 
> I will I imagine want a Mexico phone and phone number, for my in-Mexico life. In the USA, its super easy and cheap to buy and set up a prepaid phone.
> 
> What is the story in Mexico (assuming I want to buy the phone as well as the service)?


If you don't need the phone for data, you can just walk into the first, or any OXO you see (they are everywhere and there is almost always one next to a Pemex station) and buy a cheap non-smart phone for about 300-400 pesos. They come with a Telcel SIM card and usually with 100 pesos worth of time on it. They do have to be activated, I don't know that they will do that for you at OXO, but Telcel stores are also pretty prevalent. 

When you need more time on the phone, go into any OXO (or Telcel store), and put 100 pesos worth of time on your number. (You'll immediately start getting a barrage of texts from Telcel, which you just ignore)
Then, BEFORE you make any calls or texts, text the message SL100 to the number 5050.
You will get a text message within minutes, or less, saying your Sin Limites (that's what the SL stands for) package has been activated.
You will then have unlimited calling and texting to anywhere in Mexico, the US, and Canada for the following 21 days.
It's really an unbelievable deal. If you decide to stay and live in Mexico, you may want to cancel your US phone and just use this.
I literally can yak for hours with my friends in Canada, all for the equivalent of about $5-6US for 21 days.

I would caution against using a Movistar account, as one poster suggested. There are many places where Movistar simply doesn't work, whereas Telcel works Mexico-wide (unless, of course, you are in a mountainous area where you simply aren't getting a cell signal).


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

surabi said:


> I would caution against using a Movistar account, as one poster suggested. There are many places where Movistar simply doesn't work, whereas Telcel works Mexico-wide (unless, of course, you are in a mountainous area where you simply aren't getting a cell signal).


That depends totally on your area. When we got here Nextel would not work and neither the carrier we were using. Moviestar was the only one that reached here, it's what our neighbors all use. We now have a Yagi antenna so I will try another carrier.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

surabi said:


> any OXO you see (they are everywhere and there is almost always one next to a Pemex station) and buy a cheap non-smart phone for about 300-400 pesos.


I am glad I bought the unlocked phone I did (see my post #73), it is a few notches above being the cheapest (some of which are 2G, long obsolete technology, already they do not work in some locations/for some providers in the USA).



surabi said:


> I literally can yak for hours with my friends


I'm a guy, so I don't yak for hours. Three minute conversations and texts, is the capability I need.




surabi said:


> If you decide to stay and live in Mexico, you may want to cancel your US phone and just use this.


I expect to continue to need a USA number, for certain purposes, while in MX. Plus I expect to visit the USA at least annually, an active phone will make the trips go a lot better.



surabi said:


> I would caution against using a Movistar account, as one poster suggested. There are many places where Movistar simply doesn't work, whereas Telcel works Mexico-wide (unless, of course, you are in a mountainous area where you simply aren't getting a cell signal).


I have read repeatedly that Telcel is much better, thanks for the further confirmation. From what I have heard, I will be able to take my charged, unlocked phone to a local Telcel store, and they'll be able to set me up quickly with the needed SIM card.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

UrbanMan said:


> ...
> I expect to continue to need a USA number, for certain purposes, while in MX. Plus I expect to visit the USA at least annually, an active phone will make the trips go a lot better.
> 
> I have read repeatedly that Telcel is much better, thanks for the further confirmation. From what I have heard, I will be able to take my charged, unlocked phone to a local Telcel store, and they'll be able to set me up quickly with the needed SIM card.


Telcel has the best coverage, but is not necessarily the cheapest.

I pay by the year for an AT&T Mexico SIM card. The cost is $2400 pesos/year (= $200 mxn/mo = $10 usd/mo). For that I get unlimited calls and text in Mexico, US and Canada plus 2 GB/month of data. It works fine in the big cities, not at all in the small towns. But since I spend most of my time in cities it is fine for me.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> Telcel has the best coverage, but is not necessarily the cheapest.
> 
> I pay by the year for an AT&T Mexico SIM card. The cost is $2400 pesos/year (= $200 mxn/mo = $10 usd/mo). For that I get unlimited calls and text in Mexico, US and Canada plus 2 GB/month of data. It works fine in the big cities, not at all in the small towns. But since I spend most of my time in cities it is fine for me.


I have a magic jack device I use to call unlimited to us. $35USD for device and 1 year service.
I have an at&t cell that works fine and i feed it 100 pesos every 21 days. It appears that as long as I pay on time - any unused time/data roll over. I currently have 9gb data balance and 700 peso time balance.

My wife has a Telmex landline she uses to call everywhere in the world. I do not know the plan but it costs the same month after month.
My wife has a Telcel cell phone - which I think does not work as well as mine.

For years - in the us and here - i had a $3 USD LG flip phone (no/very little data) that was the most dependable phone I've ever had. But it was CDMA and when at&t took over IUsacell that was killed.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

"I'm a guy, so I don't yak for hours. Three minute conversations and texts, is the capability I need."

Whether you yak for hours or not, I think 100 pesos for unlimited calling and texting anywhere in Mexico, US and Canada for 21 days is a great deal.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

> I'm a guy, so I don't yak for hours.


It's a mystery to me how the first and second clauses in that sentence are related to each other. After all, I'm NOT a guy, and I don't yak for hours. 

.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

TurtleToo said:


> It's a mystery to me how the first and second clauses in that sentence are related to each other. After all, I'm NOT a guy, and I don't yak for hours.
> 
> .


Are you _actually suggesting _that women don't talk more than men?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Zorro2017 said:


> Are you _actually suggesting _that women don't talk more than men?


Stereotype much, Z?


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

There's a very interesting book I read years ago called "You Just Don't Understand". Can't remember the name of the author, but she is a sociologist, linguist. It is about the differences in the ways that men and women communicate. 

There is a perception that women talk more than men. She recorded all the conversations that took place at a cocktail party, then interviewed everyone who was there afterwards. The question was "Who do you think talked more at the party, the men or the women?"

Both the men and the women thought that the women talked more. 

In fact, the recording proved that the amount of time the men talked was more than the amount of time the women talked.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

P.S. Just because I said I CAN yak for hours to my friends in Canada on my cell phone plan, doesn't mean that I DO


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

There is a book called brain sex. My understanding-- I read the book about 8 years ago, so I'm foggy-- is that, men have less connections between left and right hemispheres. Men are not as capable to be express feelings linguistically.
We are not as sensitive to others emotions. 
I'm amazed at my soon to be ex-wife's ability to hold a conversation and listen to conversation across the room. I can barely follow the one I'm in.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

surabi said:


> There is a perception that women talk more than men. She recorded all the conversations that took place at a cocktail party, then interviewed everyone who was there afterwards. The question was "Who do you think talked more at the party, the men or the women?"
> 
> Both the men and the women thought that the women talked more.
> 
> In fact, the recording proved that the amount of time the men talked was more than the amount of time the women talked.


At a party, in person, talking is expected. Men are built to achieve goals.

Issue here is ... average afternoon of life ... hanging at home ... who is more likely to pick up a phone and talk for hours with contacts? Who NEEDS or WISHES to blab about 100 various things? Not the man, in my experience. Guys watch sports, paint something, organize a shelf, putter, wander in the yard, quietly surf the web.

Love ya ladies, reality, you are more verbal.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

*Proof!*



surabi said:


> There's a very interesting book I read years ago called "You Just Don't Understand". Can't remember the name of the author, but she is a sociologist, linguist. It is about the differences in the ways that men and women communicate.
> 
> There is a perception that women talk more than men. She recorded all the conversations that took place at a cocktail party, then interviewed everyone who was there afterwards. The question was "Who do you think talked more at the party, the men or the women?"
> 
> ...


That one cocktail party PROVES that men talk more than women. Yeah, right.

(What happened to "fireplaces in Mexico"? [which we have seen more than once])


----------



## Lefthanded Gordie (Aug 15, 2017)

ElPocho said:


> There is a book called brain sex. My understanding-- I read the book about 8 years ago, so I'm foggy-- .


Wow! It must have been really good!


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

surabi said:


> There's a very interesting book I read years ago called "You Just Don't Understand". Can't remember the name of the author, but she is a sociologist, linguist. It is about the differences in the ways that men and women communicate.
> 
> There is a perception that women talk more than men. She recorded all the conversations that took place at a cocktail party, then interviewed everyone who was there afterwards. The question was "Who do you think talked more at the party, the men or the women?"
> 
> ...


She reported...


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> Stereotype much, Z?


No, I'm just a student of reality. In my experience, it does not matter whether the man is involved in the conversation or not, the women will talk, and they will talk abundantly.

Two men can sit in a boat fishing for hours with only the occasional asking to pass a beer or passing gas and not wonder if the other is mad at them. I really don't think women can do this. 

The only time I use the phone is to call my kids.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

This study suggests that women indeed talk more, men talk less and testosterone is responsible.

A few earlier studies showed that women speak about 20,000 words per day, compared to men who speak about 7,000. Dr. Louann Brizendine, a female psychiatrist, wrote a book several years ago called The Female Mind that explained women devote more brain cells to communication, and that the mere act of talking can produce a high similar to the rush that addicts experience when they get a hit.

“Women have an eight-lane superhighway for processing emotion, while men have a small country road,” 

https://www.cheatsheet.com/health-f...-why-women-talk-more-than-men.html/?a=viewall


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

So on top of an old set of processes and outdated internet information referring to them, the same form used for multiple purposes, and incorrect information posted by people of questionable memory, we also have inconsistent behavior by INM officials.

If you're not confused then I haven't made myself clear.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

eastwind said:


> So on top of an old set of processes and outdated internet information referring to them, the same form used for multiple purposes, and incorrect information posted by people of questionable memory, we also have inconsistent behavior by INM officials.
> 
> If you're not confused then I haven't made myself clear.


I guess we are lucky in that we pass by our local INM office perhaps 4 times a week. Now we don't need to visit INM much (if at all) any more - if I had a question related to them I would walk in the door and ask. I might visit sites such as this and research potential questions - but things change with time - I would want to get the real answer from the horse's mouth. The same is true with SRE. We pass their offices perhaps twice a week. We have already stopped in and said howdy...


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

horseshoe846 said:


> I guess we are lucky in that we pass by our local INM office perhaps 4 times a week. Now we don't need to visit INM much (if at all) any more - if I had a question related to them I would walk in the door and ask. I might visit sites such as this and research potential questions - but things change with time - I would want to get the real answer from the horse's mouth. The same is true with SRE. We pass their offices perhaps twice a week. We have already stopped in and said howdy...


We are blending two threads together.

I did ask INM,* two or three times* when I got my temporary resident card recently, when leaving to go back to the states is there any paperwork that I need to do? The answer was "No" just like the first post I made on this topic on the "FMM and Temporary Resident" thread. Maybe she means in her office but there still is an awful lot of conflicting information on this topic.

If you think that two INM agents* in the same office * won't give you* two different answers*, you are mistaken. 

We entered our local office and the manager, a man told us everything that we needed to do which we did. When we returned, it was all wrong. He may be the boss, but as in a lot of cases that does not mean he knows his rear end from a hole in the ground. The same woman who actually "runs" the office smiled and tore up everything he did.

She had dyed her hair and my wife complimented her on it, how much younger she looked. She did everything including writing the letter that we needed and filling out the internet form and submitting it. All I did was get photos made. With her level of expertise it all went very quickly, like in 10 working days to be approved.

Google it for yourself and you will find a lot of conflicting information on the web such as...

Who needs an FMM tourist permit?

All U.S. and Canadian citizens over the age of two,* without a Mexican temporary or permanent resident card*, need to obtain an FMM tourist permit when entering Mexico. Other non-Mexican citizens from the countries listed here need an FMM as well.

*Do I need an FMM tourist permit if I have temporary or permanent resident card *(formerly known as FM2 or FM3)?

*No. Your temporary resident or permanent resident card already functions as your permit to be in Mexico. You do not need to obtain an FMM tourist permit on top of this, and in fact, can be fined for having more than one permit at a time.
*

Do I need to return the FMM?

As of September 2015, you do not need to return your FMM to the INM upon leaving Baja by land (contrary to what it says on the back of the permit). After they have expired, you may shred or discard them.

Mexico FMM Tourist Permit FAQs

Still, if I'm handed an FMM at the airport I will fill it out with "Resident Temporal" written in block letters on both pieces just to be safe and make darn sure they don't list me as a tourist. One mistake even on an agents part will cost you your visa.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Lefthanded Gordie said:


> Wow! It must have been really good!


, 

Actually my brain is pre-fogged, now they call it ADHD.
Age has not helped in the memory department. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------

